# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  كيف تصبح مهندساً ناجحاً

## المهندس

*اعزائي ،
وجدت ان الموضوع برمته يستحق منكم القراءة ومهما كانت استفادتك منه ، على الأقل ستطلع على أسس النجاح التي تصنع العظماء  

نعاني كثيرا في بدايةعملنا كمهندسين وذلك لقلة تقدير الفنيين لنا ولقلة احتفاء المهندسين القدامى بنا , والسؤال الذي يدور بذهننا دائما :

لماذا يعتبرنا الناس - قبل أن يجربونا - مهندسين شهادات فقط ؟

1. إن من أهم أسبابإنخفاض مستوي المهندسين هوعدم الاستفادة من الحصص العملية لكثره عدد الطلاب وقلةالأدوات والأجهزة .
مما أثر كثيرا في كفاءة المهندسينالعملية .
2. وجود فجوة كبيرة بين ما يدرسة الطلاب وبين مايجدونة في ميدان العمل . 
3.غير المتخصصين كالأقارب والجيران يأملون في طالب كلية الهندسة الإليكترونية أن يكون علي علم بصيانة الأجهزةالمختلفة ، مثل الراديو والتليفزيون وبرمجة وتركيب الدش وأن يكون ماهرا في إستخدامالكمبيوتر وصيانتة , ولا يعلمون أن هذة الموضوعات لا تدرس تفصيليا في الكلية , فكلماندرسة هو مجموعة من المعادلات والقوانين ونادرا ما تجد مادة نستفيد منها فيحياتنا العملية .
4. عدم توافر الأمكانيات للطلبة للإطلاعوالتدريب علي الأجهزة عن طريق الدورات المختلفة .
و الآنبعد أن إستعرضنا هذة المشاكل التي تواجهنا تعالوا لنقترح كيف نكون مهندسون حقيقيون :

الحس الهندسي :
◄مازلت أتذكرمقولة أحد الدكاترة الذي أفتخر بأني كنت تلميذه حين قال " لا ينفع مهندس ليس عندهحس هندسي " .
◄الحس الهندسي : هو كيفيه تحويل مشكله ما إلىمسألة حسابية يمكن التعامل معها هندسيا , و أن تمتلك حسن تقدير و حسن تصرف فيالظروف المختلفة , وأن تكون عينك وأذنك مدربة علي إلتقاط ما هو غير مألوف فمثلا : إذا كان عندك حس هندسي تستطيع أذنك أن تميز صوت Processor أو صوت Hard disk عندتشغيل جهاز الكمبيوتر .

ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس ؟ 

إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس هي حل مشاكل الناس الفنيه فيتخصصه و هذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر و الأدوات . 

أماالفكر : فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على الخبره الهندسيةمن قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة .

و الأدوات : و هى :


المعلوماتالتطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) .

الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) .


أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل .


وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسيةللمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولاً يستطيع المهندس أنيترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذهالبنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها .

إذن الأسلوبالهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات و قياسات عنها و منها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصرالمشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) و تتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمهمناسبة لمده كافية .

مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها 


في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغيرهندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعضالمشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوىالفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذهالمشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على (1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .


و لكن هذا لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور و تكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص و أهلالخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتكبالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما و كن صاحب أخلاق طيبةوتحترم الناس ( و لو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس و يعاونوك .


بقيت نقطة هامة يجب لا تنساها ألا و هى لا تظن انك ممكنأن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل و فيه مشاكل كثيرة غيرهندسية و يحتاج إلى كياسة و صبر باستمرار .


التخصص


و هناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى :


1-حاول باستمرارالاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره فيتخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .


2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم علىاستشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلمبالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) .

3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز براءة الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص .

4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية .

5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمرعلى الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه .

6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك .

7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم .

8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه و احتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .

9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا فيحفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده .



كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس ؟ 

اول شئ يجب ان تراعية لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان و يحقق مبادئ السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها فيالواقع .


ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعاملمع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلكوصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم .

ولاتمن على الناس بقدراتك فهذة اهم اسباب انقلاب الناسعليك وكرهم لك .

اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تخصصو يجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم و المواصفات المطلوبه ، ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريقالموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل .

و يجب انتراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنهابما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه من الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده هذا بدونالاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) و أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا ) ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه منالعمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثمتحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذاحتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل .

وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أومصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أوالأداره و اتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن وأجعلدائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :


1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات) .

2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناءالعمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .

3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميعقدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا فإن الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله. 

الصراع في العمل 

اعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتي هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق ) و هذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريد أن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا لهواسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ... وذلك لأن النفوس

نادرا ماتكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدونمرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ما هم فما موقفك أنت منذلك ؟ 

الحقيقه أنه اذا اتضح هدفك و ارتبط بالله باستمرارفإنك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفكباستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيهقياده الفنيين والعمال .ومطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندسأم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعاملمعهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل . فهل أدركت هذه النقطه ؟

كيف تدير عملك 

أعلم أيها المهندس أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجودفريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل و يكون موقعكفي هذا الفريق هو الإعداد المتكامل للأعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الإشراف على التنفيذ هذه الأعمال الهندسيه بواسطة الفريق فلاتخالف السنن وتنتقص من فريقك (أو تلغيه) وأسس عملك على أسس تتم وتوفق إن شاء الله .


كيف تتعامل مع فريق العمل

أخىالمهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدرالإمكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك ويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتخفمنهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عنمتابعه أعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام يافندم " الا بعد المراجعهالدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينكوبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أو إستبدلهمأن عطلوك عمدا عن أداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولا تعجز والله معك .

بعض النصائح الضرورية : 

1- لاتقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التركيز على الاثنين .

2- لا ترهق نفسك لانالأعمال الهندسية تحتاج لإنسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضلياً ، واذا أرهقتفلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا .

3- لا تتردد في إعادة عمل لايوافق الشروط والمواصفات فان من الناس إذا أخطأت يجعلك تعيد العمل مرة أخري .

4- لا تستهين بملاحظات الناس .
5- لا تطلع الناس (غير فريقك) علىتفاصيل عملك إلا في الضرورة .

6 تعلم الإصرار على الأصول التي ذكرناها حتىتقوم بأعمال هندسية حقيقية .

7- باستمرار استعن بكراس أو كشكول لتدون فيةملاحظاتك حتى تضبط أعمالك .

8- كن مع الله يكن معك.*

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


 اخي المهندس

 موضوعك قيم ... وتشكر ي على مجهوداتك

 المبذوله في هذا المنتدى

 كثير في بلدانا العربيه ..... المهم الكم وليس الكيف

  تحياتي  ايها المنهدس


           تقبل مروري_

----------


## المهندس عبدالكريم

وجود فجوة كبيرة بين ما يدرسة الطلاب وبين مايجدونة في ميدان العمل 

حكيك ملموس .. يعني لما بدك تشتغل بتعلم من اول وجديد صدقوني بس كم ماده استفدنا منهم والباقي ما رح نحتاجه

----------

